# DrumDum



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone heard from him? He hasn't posted in a long time. Hope he's okay.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Talked to the lady that cleans the rooms that he rents a couple of days ago and she didn't mention anything so I assume all is well.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

He is Fine .. Saw him last Sunday fishing the beach (The Point) with his son Tater.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Glad to hear it. Thanks for checking up on him


----------

